# Vegas Shoot Champion Disqualified!



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Ouch. (only part that I haven't seen confirmed is that Perkins will be awarded the win)

I just finished reading the entire USASA document summary and decisions. I suggest everyone else does as well because it will eliminate a lot of unnecessary speculation and assumptions. 

Press Release ---> https://www.usada.org/aaa-arbitrator-imposes-doping-sanction-on-archery-athlete-bob-eyler/

Final Award / Summary / Decisions / Facts / Timeline ---> https://www.usada.org/wp-content/uploads/Bob-Eyler-Final-AAA-Award.pdf


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

That second document really makes things quite clear. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

wow


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Yup second link makes it clear. Ignorance of the rules is not an excuse. He's brought our sport into disrepute, disrespected it and all fellow competitors/archers everywhere.

Should be a life ban for anyone caught blatantly cheating. Good luck getting any respect if he comes back in 2 years, he's lucky that's all he got.

Well done and congrats to Chris Perkins and Mathews for the Win.


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

Juut like most every sport with big money on the line. Eyler got caught, but make no mistake, he isn't the only one using something to calm his nerves down.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I see nothing for this forum to gain discussing the disqualification of Eyler.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

SonnyThomas said:


> I see nothing for this forum to gain discussing the disqualification of Eyler.


Almost agree.

If you weren't aware that the impacts of your prescribed drugs could have on your ability to compete, then a discussion about getting disqualified for drugs being present in testing raises the awareness of that issue.

Absolutely agree that ad hominem attacks declaring another's intent and prescribing dire consequences for another's mis-steps without the benefit of due process and disregarding the governing agencies remedies for those mis-steps are not helpful or useful.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

SonnyThomas said:


> I see nothing for this forum to gain discussing the disqualification of Eyler.


Well, I can't think of a bigger development in archery in 2018, so to suggest that it wouldn't/shouldn't be a discussion topic is a bit unrealistict, IMO.

As Shogun said, if for nothing else, it raises awareness, which isn't a bad thing. Fortunately, in this topic/forum, it appears people were either more restrained or took the time to educate themselves about the details before jumping to a conclusion that he was either a villain, or a victim. As far as I can tell, he was neither.... and there's as much to learn from that as the others.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

And the subject has already been vastly discussed in General forum.......


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

But the General Forum "discussion" was very heavy on ridiculous commentary and very light on fact or common sense. Personally, the Competition Forum, hopefully with it's more strict moderating and focus on competition, will provide a little more in the way of real information and assistance for archers who wish to compete and may not know or understand this side of the sport. 

Plus, and normally I hate being "that guy," but no one has to follow this thread in this forum, there's enough drama in the other threads to satisfy most.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I think much of the discussion belongs here: rules of the game, competitive spirit, and information for those of use prescribed stuff that's on "the list". 

I never suspected that my albuterol would be on the list; It has mostly counter-productive side affects for archery (hyper awareness and shakiness) but after finding it and realizing that the list is for almost all athletic endeavors for which all the aerobic sports the albuterol would be beneficial. I've never had to come close to taking the suggested maximum daily dose except when climbing 4000' feet a day, so I'm generally good; although the smoke of Vegas can often send me into a minor asthmatic episode.

I know many in my age group and up that are on some sort of BP medication. I think the discussion (such as the one in the Senior Forum) helps make top-end competitors more informed choices between them and their doctors. 

The General Forum discussion was more interested in the acceptance of weed into pop-culture; which shouldn't be here (or there).


----------

